# Evenflo Triumph Advance DLX



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

So we just bought my 15 month old this carseat....it has 5 star rating on Babiesrus website.... does anyone else have it???

I am VERY impressed so far...looks better than the Britax for $100 less!!

thanks for any input!


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I almost got that one, but the Summit had better butt padding. Helpful, aren't I?







Hopefully someone else will actually have a useful post.....


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

There is lots of feedback on this seat on www.car-seat.org in the Car Seats forum


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Better than britax???? In what way?

I don't trust evenflo

BUT I know the britax have many safety features that it doesn't.

-Angela


----------



## TeaghansMama (Jul 1, 2005)

not sure why the pp doesn't trust evenflo ? we've been happy with all of our evenflo products, and even had to have a new clip shipped to us for a pack and play which they did, quickly and without questions... no charge!









maybe there's something with them that i don't know about but maybe i don't want to...







i'm blissfully unaware









we have the triumph and LOVE it!! love the adjustable straps and both dds seem very comfortable and happy in it


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm just un-impressed with them.

For something as important as a carseat I want to have 100% confidence in the company behind the product.

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Does someone have a link to the supposed bad info on Evenflo please? I would like to read it myself...

ty


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been in 2 accidents with evenflo car seats and they held up perfectly well. And it didn't require another $250 purchase afterwards (insurance didn't cover them because there was no visible damage and the accidents weren't bad enough). What other non-britax brand is better?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I don't trust evenflo








:

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/s...l=chi-news-hed


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
What other non-britax brand is better?

Recaro.

Sunshine radian.

-Angela


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Allow me to point you to the Family Safety forum:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...prune=-1&f=422

Lots of car seat info, and probably the place that this thread will get moved once a mod sees it.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

If I couldn't afford my Britax I would go with a Graco. You couldn't pay me to use a Cosco/Saftey first/Dorel/Eddy Bauer or a Evenflo seat. Those companies have poor recall historys.

I didn't know we had a saftey forum now. That's great!


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I have two, and I love them. I feel quite comfortable with my children in those seats, and they do have fantastic crash test ratings.

I seem to remember Britax recalled a while back, so the way I see it, no carseat company is without fault.

DS's Chest Clip broke about a year ago, and so I called the company to see how much a new clip would cost. As it turns out, the belt system in looped through the base, and it's not possible to replace a chest clip. The customer service representative that I was speaking with ordered me a brand new seat that matched the other one, and it was on my doorstep within a couple of days.

Like I said, great test ratings, roomy and solid seat, good customer service, etc. We've been very pleased.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicoleyWoley* 
I have two, and I love them. I feel quite comfortable with my children in those seats, and they do have fantastic crash test ratings.

There is no such thing as a crash test rating for carseats. They simply all meet the (very low) minimums required by the government.

Quote:

I seem to remember Britax recalled a while back, so the way I see it, no carseat company is without fault.
This is one of the reasons I like Britax. They do VOLUNTARY recalls at the drop of a hat. Any tiny thing they find on their seats that's less than perfect and they issue a recall.

-Angela


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

He** Yes to everything Angela said.

I'd definately use a Sunshine Kids Radian or one of the Recaro seats but would never, ever put my kids in an Evenflo or Dorel-made seat.

Evenflo and Dorel knew that they had unsafe seats on the market and continued to sell them. Every company has recalls, but how they handle the recall is what's important. Britax seats have also passed higher (European) crash test requirements in the past. As far as I know, Britax has never had to pay millions of dollars in a lawsuit settlement for a dead child. Evenflo was just ordered to do so last week. And yet they are firmly maintaining that the infant carseat flying off of the base and ejecting from the car was not a product fault. I don't know about you, but they won't be holding the lives of MY children in their hands. Ever.


----------

